# castle



## castle (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello all expats living in spain. Can you help me. My husband and I were planning to retire to a village in Granada called Alomartes. His parents have lived there for 8 years. The problem is a house has come up for sale at a realistic price . and now I am scared of going earlier than planned. IT WOULD MEAN IS LIVING OFF THE REST OF OUR HOUSE MONEY FOR 9 YEARS UNTIL OUR STATE PENSION AGE. CAN you help with the cost of living accuratley. M y son who is a single dad would like to come as well and come back and forth to his work in the uk and us have the child while he does. What about school and our healthcare. I have heard about the price of electric and not being warm in the winter etc. It scares me but my husband drives 200 miles a day and wants to go early as this house is brand new and is close to his parents . Please help in any way you can Thanks to anyone who reads this . Also we have had removal quotes from £ 8000.500 down to £7000.300.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't buy, rent first, you might not settle.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

No mortgage priceless
Food depends around 100 Per week
Elec 100 a month
Gas fire 16.10
Diesal 1.40 a lt
Different taxes around 50 + per year rubbish removal
Air con 250 per month depending on usage
Car tax around 50 per year
Itv/ mot 50 per either 6 months or 1 yr depending on age of car
Books for school 150 to 200 per term
These are conservative use only as a guide 
I live on 50 euros a week if you shop for bargains but add another 50 euros if eating out like burgerking min four people 25 euros 
Menu del dia around 10 per person
Good luck hope this helps
This is only a guide


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

And as Hepa says really good advice rent first you may not like it when you come on holiday its fantastic but living the dream can become a nightmare so really give it some real thought and rent first once you commit theres no turning back


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Remember house prices are still dropping so your on a looser the moment you buy. Rent.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Private medical insurance??
Food for 2 - 60 euro a week
Electric - 60 euro a month without heating, 150 euro with heating
Council tax - 150 euro a year
Rubbish - 70 euro a year
Car tax - depends on car 45 - 110 euro a year
Gas bottles - 15 euro each
House insurance - 200 euro a year
Car insurance - 200-400 a year
Diesel/petrol - 1.50 a litre
Water - 35 euro a month for a small house
Telephone/internet 50 euro a month

These prices are for a small house, electric and water can run away with you if you are not careful!
A lot of houses have been reduced huge amounts and are practically being given away by desperate owners. This is depressing the market. Spanish owners are not dropping their prices much. If you know the area and you can manage your finances, I would buy. If you send me a link to the property I will tell you if it is a good price.
Caz


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tonyinspain said:


> No mortgage priceless
> Food depends around 100 Per week
> Elec 100 a month
> Gas fire 16.10
> ...


Comments above.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The price of school books probably depends on the area, but also the age of child. Secondary tends to be much m,ore expensive than primary.
But would the OPs son's child be coming here?
PS Why is this thread called *castle*?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Don't buy, rent first, you might not settle.


It's not often I agree but if you can afford to rent I would say rent.These small towns and villages are not everybody's cup of tea.You are buying into a different lifestyle than the costa..I know years ago a lot of Brits were selling their homes on the costa for obcene amounts of money and buying properties far away from the coast as the property boom had not caught up with the coast.One thing in your favour,at least you do have family here.A little bit more info on the property and then some people might be able to tell you if its a bargain or not.In saying that there are a lot of British families living in your area in Iznahar,in Trabuco,Archidona,Loja and they absolutely love it.If you do go for it and buy be prepared to be in it for the long haul because god knows when this lot is going to end.Even the euro to the pound has taken a bit of a battering this month.I sincerely wish you the best of luck in your quest.I honestly don't envy you.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But would the OPs son's child be coming here?


They said their son, who is a single dad wanted to move over, too and they would be looking after their grandson while he went back to the UK to work.



Pesky Wesky said:


> PS Why is this thread called *castle*?


I wondered that too  but then I thought if the OP starts a thread with their user name, it's much easier to identify the replies to their post than yet another one titled Moving to Spain.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> Private medical insurance??
> Food for 2 - 60 euro a week *(about the same for us)*
> Electric - 60 euro a month without heating, 150 euro with heating *(100 pm inc heating and pool pump)*
> Council tax - 150 euro a year *(400 per year)*
> ...


My figures herewith, but for a 4 bedroom villa with pool


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The national, regulated price for gas bottles is 16.10 but I appreciate that it may be different on the islands.


----------



## castle (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks to all for the quick replies. You are more realistic with the cost of things . the house is a new one .It has 4 beds 2 bath . No kitchen and no heating or air con but all the pipes for the latter are there. The owner has offered us £5000 off the price for the kitchen. Yes our son would be coming with us and will come back every few weeks to work and then we will look after the child, while he does. The reason the name is castle is because thats a view that i have from my house. A castle. I wonder if Iam ready for life in a spanish villsge at 57years old. I have a job here and other children and grandchildren. Do you all have a better life there than in the uk. My husband is thinking long term . can you easily register with drs and dentists and do we need private health care. It all seems very expensive especially the utilities. I do not like to be cold especially indoors as some have suggested. Any more opinions and costings would love to here. Thanks again


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I would ask the owner if they'll do a rent to buy type deal for the house. It's unlikely to sell unless it's really really cheap in the area it's in so he might be up for that. This way you can test the waters for a year or so and if it's not right leave without having to sell a house for possibly less again.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

castle said:


> Thanks to all for the quick replies. You are more realistic with the cost of things . the house is a new one .It has 4 beds 2 bath . No kitchen and no heating or air con but all the pipes for the latter are there. The owner has offered us £5000 off the price for the kitchen. Yes our son would be coming with us and will come back every few weeks to work and then we will look after the child, while he does. The reason the name is castle is because thats a view that i have from my house. A castle. I wonder if Iam ready for life in a spanish villsge at 57years old. I have a job here and other children and grandchildren. Do you all have a better life there than in the uk. My husband is thinking long term . can you easily register with drs and dentists and do we need private health care. It all seems very expensive especially the utilities. I do not like to be cold especially indoors as some have suggested. Any more opinions and costings would love to here. Thanks again


I can't speak for other posters on here but in all honesty I wouldn't change my life for anything but and this is the big but I was 49 when I came to live here before the property boom and bought our first house on the coast sold at the hieght of the boom and moved to a similar place where you are thinking of buying.Am now 67,retired with no money worries whatsoever but reading your post stay where you are because I think you might just regret it.Honestly I really hate to say that but I have lost count of Brits going back because of money troubles but also if you are financially stable then go for it.As I said before in all honesty the best of luck.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

It really depends on areas for cost of living as you can a
See from the above
I would either rent or rent to buy first money is not the only worry you may have your family ar in the uk also and thats a big jump on the emotions nearly every poster on here thats lived in spain a good number of years have made some form of mistake and you cant prepare for every eventuality but your working in the uk and your family and friends are in the uk so really give it some thought good luck but rent first ;()


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Comments above.


Food four dog 2 cats to feed and family of four
Horses for courses snikpoh;()


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

castle said:


> Thanks to all for the quick replies. You are more realistic with the cost of things . the house is a new one .It has 4 beds 2 bath . No kitchen and no heating or air con but all the pipes for the latter are there. The owner has offered us £5000 off the price for the kitchen. Yes our son would be coming with us and will come back every few weeks to work and then we will look after the child, while he does. The reason the name is castle is because thats a view that i have from my house. A castle. I wonder if Iam ready for life in a spanish villsge at 57years old. I have a job here and other children and grandchildren. Do you all have a better life there than in the uk. My husband is thinking long term . can you easily register with drs and dentists and do we need private health care. It all seems very expensive especially the utilities. I do not like to be cold especially indoors as some have suggested. Any more opinions and costings would love to here. Thanks again


Utilities are expensive??? 
Council tax last I was in the UK was well over £1000 back in 2006, and in the place we have in the UK is just over £800 now. In Spain €400. Water was £300 iirc, here with a pool it's about €350 a year. Electricity in the UK was £60 - £70 a month back in 2006, and here for all our energy requirements it varies between €65 is to €110 a month. I wouldnt say they were expensive by comparison

Most of the people I speak to say that in essence their lives are little different to what they were in the UK. It's just done in a much better climate


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

tonyinspain said:


> It really depends on areas for cost of living as you can a
> See from the above
> I would either rent or rent to buy first money is not the only worry you may have your family ar in the uk also and thats a big jump on the emotions nearly every poster on here thats lived in spain a good number of years have made some form of mistake and you cant prepare for every eventuality but your working in the uk and your family and friends are in the uk so really give it some thought good luck but rent first ;()


Absolutely agree 100% with Tony on this.Family and grandchildren and apart from money are other factors in people going back but if your inlaws have been here 8years that must say something about the place where you are thinking of going Although in winter it can get a damn sight colder than the costa and in summer a damn sight hotter and one other thing in your favour at least you have the netty and forums like this to get reasonable info.Really wish me and the other half had had things like that but sadly we didn't.As I said we are not sorry we moved over here if we had been humming and hawing and not done it we would have been wondering what if.Also patience and mañana are two things you have to learn very quickly.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

castle said:


> Thanks to all for the quick replies. You are more realistic with the cost of things . the house is a new one .It has 4 beds 2 bath . No kitchen and no heating or air con but all the pipes for the latter are there. The owner has offered us £5000 off the price for the kitchen. Yes our son would be coming with us and will come back every few weeks to work and then we will look after the child, while he does. The reason the name is castle is because thats a view that i have from my house. A castle. I wonder if Iam ready for life in a spanish villsge at 57years old. I have a job here and other children and grandchildren. Do you all have a better life there than in the uk. My husband is thinking long term . can you easily register with drs and dentists and do we need private health care. It all seems very expensive especially the utilities. I do not like to be cold especially indoors as some have suggested. Any more opinions and costings would love to here. Thanks again



Does it have outside space?


----------



## castle (Jan 28, 2013)

I would like to do that .Husband sees it that we would have to give our jobs up and without selling the house and having that money how could we rent? any suggetions or a different way of doing it please let me know. Thanks Castle


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All I would say is only do it if you can undo it easily and until you are sure

Jo xxx


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Castle you have answered your own question stay where you are until your finances are sorted your hearts ruling your head and what ever you decide step back and re evaluate your life in the UK to being here the only thing going that you havent got in the Uk is the sun
Your working your family and friends leaving this all behind is a stressful move on you and your hubby
I think and i dont want to spoil your dream but your better off in the Uk at the moment
The reality here is a lot of expats have returned due to the crisis here and have lost everything and i would be doing you a injustice saying everyhings hunky dory its not
But i would say is visit spain get a feel for the place and when your in a position and both you and your husband are ready go for it 
Good luck


----------



## castle (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the GOOD advice. Thats what I keep thinking about what we have here. Also we could not come back if we have sold and bought and all the expense to move. Although the village is lovely but maybe just for the visits to mum and dad. Also hubbies sister is in almeria and thinks we would love it in Spain. and would not look back But I feel scared at losing what I have so maybe I should go with that. Thaks Castle.


----------



## castle (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the good advice . The village is called Alomartes. In Granada. It is a lovely place views of the olive groves etc. Mum and Dad went there 8 years ago. They had never been there and have settled well they do not spaek spanish and there is only one other english couple there. The house for sale is lovely new house every thing we want but no pool. My husband is thinking long term how far our pension will go here. Not far . It would cost us more to down size here than to buy the house in the village. I understand all his reasons for wanting to do it. But I just do not know if it is for me . I am so glad to here it worked well for you. Castle.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone considering moving to Spain should do so only if they are 100% sure that they are financially secure enough to withstand any adverse event that could make a hole in their finances. If you have the slightest doubt whatsoever, don't take the risk.

Sometimes, when I read posts from people asking about the cost of this and that in Spain, I do wonder whether, if it's so incredibly important to know this in detail, you really should be contemplating a move. There's a lot to be said for the old saying 'If you have to ask the price you can't afford it'.

I've said before that when we discussed moving here £1 bought you 1.22 euros so,as I'm uber-cautious and very risk-adverse, we planned on the basis of parity. But that was based on income not assets or savings....they are there for emergencies and frivolities. When we arrived here £1 bought just under 1 euro.....

Sunshine and so-called 'easy living' whatever that is count for little when you're trying desperately to make ends meet. Anything can crop up and throw you....an expensive car repair, expensive dentistry, health problems, some idiot at Endesa or Aquagest sending an incorrect and obscenely high bill....


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Anyone considering moving to Spain should do so only if they are 100% sure that they are financially secure enough to withstand any adverse event that could make a hole in their finances. If you have the slightest doubt whatsoever, don't take the risk.
> 
> Sometimes, when I read posts from people asking about the cost of this and that in Spain, I do wonder whether, if it's so incredibly important to know this in detail, you really should be contemplating a move. There's a lot to be said for the old saying 'If you have to ask the price you can't afford it'.
> 
> ...


Ha ha mary your a peach xxx but right as always


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Anyone considering moving to Spain should do so only if they are 100% sure that they are financially secure enough to withstand any adverse event that could make a hole in their finances. If you have the slightest doubt whatsoever, don't take the risk.
> 
> Sometimes, when I read posts from people asking about the cost of this and that in Spain, I do wonder whether, if it's so incredibly important to know this in detail, you really should be contemplating a move. There's a lot to be said for the old saying 'If you have to ask the price you can't afford it'.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking that today...
Daughter had her teeth cleaned yesterday - 55€ (!!)
Toner on printer gone - essential for me. Carlin quoted 91€!!! We are not getting it from Carlin obviously  but anyway between 2 extra expenses we're spending at least 100€ more at the _*end*_ of the month, plus we had the insurance on the scooter to pay, visitors for a weekend, and the lock on the front gate to repair. It all adds up and we have to budget for the things that crop up unexpectedly, los imprevistos...


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Repair to car 500€
chainsaw broke 200€
Wood for fire 120€ per tonne
Wanted 3 ended with 3.5 =440€
spain priceless ha ha


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tonyinspain said:


> Ha ha mary your a peach xxx but right as always


Well, I've got to 'like' that, haven't I Tony! Love you too!!!

This week I have spent just under 90 euros on medicines -I nearly wrote 'drugs' but that could have been misinterpreted - and physiotherapy.
I have reciprocal health care but I wanted something done quickly as I have done something horrible to my neck and shoulder, trapped nerve or something and it hurts like hell. 
Next week another session with the physio and maybe more pills and gel. 
If this goes on for a month I'll have spent another 90 euros or more.
It's things like this that can knock your finances for six if you're on a tight budget.

Insurances, car repairs, dentist, little things that need replacing round the house...
It sure can add up.
If you have a pet, vets' bills can be another huge expense...
The list is never-ending.


----------

